

Magnetically Actuated Micro-Robots for Advanced Manipulation  - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL6e3co4Qqc

======
Houshalter
Absolutely amazing. So many possible applications. But how on earth does it
work?

~~~
signa11
> But how on earth does it work?

from reddit-user dunkietown:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/23p4ea/swarms_of_tiny_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/23p4ea/swarms_of_tiny_magnetic_robots_can_be_used_to/cgzqumy)

